# Rooting and Jailbreaking now 'legal' apparently...



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

my only question is --- can carriers start kissing our asses when it comes to defective devices that happen to be rooted?

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/26/rooting-and-jailbreaking-officially-made-legal-for-phones-tablets-not-so-much/#more-87345


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Highly doubt it. Basically this just makes it "legal" but manufacturers will still have the right to deny warranty due to "unauthorized" software being installed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It has been "legal" for quite a while (since 2010). Not sure why it got brought up once again. Media outlets must have gotten bored of talking about the new Android, Apple and Mircosoft releases already.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

What they said. You aren't breaking the law by doing it, just voiding your warranty.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> It has been "legal" for quite a while (since 2010). Not sure why it got brought up once again. Media outlets must have gotten bored of talking about the new Android, Apple and Mircosoft releases already.


Hence why I quoted the legal part. From my understanding it has never been illegal but possibly a legal "grey area" also not sure why this was brought up again. Definitely agree with the media being bored aspect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Me, switching from Verizon to AT&T...

Rep: (Referring to old Galaxy Nexus) "Hmm your contacts don't want to switch over to the new phone..."
Me: "Oh probably because it's rooted."
Rep: "Well sorry, I can't do anything about this then."
Me: "It's okay, I plan on rooting it once I get home anyway."


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Me, switching from Verizon to AT&T...
> 
> Rep: (Referring to old Galaxy Nexus) "Hmm your contacts don't want to switch over to the new phone..."
> Me: "Oh probably because it's rooted."
> ...


lol then I'll root it and fix it myself cuz clearly your not competent enough to do so... cuz rooting is definitely what's blocking the contact switching lol :rollseyes:


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Me, switching from Verizon to AT&T...
> 
> Rep: (Referring to old Galaxy Nexus) "Hmm your contacts don't want to switch over to the new phone..."
> Me: "Oh probably because it's rooted."
> ...


Since it's fun carrier experience sharing time, I'll tell a funny story... 

A good friend of mine dropped his fascinate and needless to say screen shattered. He continued to use it for a couple of weeks and kept complaining that it was cutting up his thumb... he asked me if I could repair it. I said sure but I had just upgraded from a Droid X to the GNex... it was when the GNex was first released on VZW. So I told him he could have my old DX for free until he figured out what he was going to do... he was weighing out an early upgrade versus buying a replacement digitizer. So I brought it and after work we went to VZW to activate it on his line. It was rooted and was running MIUI and themed up crazy as hell. So after waiting to get with a rep... he tells her what he needs done and hands her the phone. She says... "what's this?" and turns it around to see the M and Verizon Logo... turns the phone back around and laughs a stupid ass laugh. So I chime in and tell her it's a rooted Droid X running a custom rom. She says "well in that case, there is nothing I can do, we can't activate this phone." My buddy looks at me like is she for real? So I said "sure you can!" She argues with me and says that they can't activate modded phones. I said "well if Verizon isn't capable of activating a "modded" phone how is it that I had been using it all this time?" She says "we can't help you guys." So my buddy got pissed and said "well if you can't activate this phone, you surely can give me a free phone upgrade." Shes like we CAN do that... the whole time I'm thinking this is exactly what they want. So then she gets all SUPER nice and gets him a brand new Droid RAZR for 50 bucks... in the process of her activating his new phone I said "damn it must be easy to get a job with Verizon seeing as how you don't actually have to have any knowledge of devices... good selling skills is all that matters." She looks me dead in the eyes with this SUPER pissed look and says... "you couldn't get a job here." I said "I wouldn't want to work for a company that rips people off regularly." She shuts up. After my buddy's new DRazr was activated she asks me if I need a new phone too. I pulled my GNex out of my pocket and said "nah I got the best phone you currently offer." She says... and this is no lie.. "the Galaxy Nexus is not the best phone we offer." Then she proceeds to say "I don't like that phone." I was like ooook... I'm thinking.... what f#cking planet are you from?! I realized it wasn't directed at the phone... she was trying to hurt my pride... but all she really did was make herself look like an uninformed rtard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Me, switching from Verizon to AT&T...
> 
> Rep: (Referring to old Galaxy Nexus) "Hmm your contacts don't want to switch over to the new phone..."
> Me: "Oh probably because it's rooted."
> ...


when I got my S3
rep: let me see your droid X to sync the backup app, hmm can't seem to find it
me: it's running MIU, don't worry I have my contacts backed up somewhere else
rep:0_o ...okay sir here you go


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Since it's fun carrier experience sharing time, I'll tell a funny story...
> 
> A good friend of mine dropped his fascinate and needless to say screen shattered. He continued to use it for a couple of weeks and kept complaining that it was cutting up his thumb... he asked me if I could repair it. I said sure but I had just upgraded from a Droid X to the GNex... it was when the GNex was first released on VZW. So I told him he could have my old DX for free until he figured out what he was going to do... he was weighing out an early upgrade versus buying a replacement digitizer. So I brought it and after work we went to VZW to activate it on his line. It was rooted and was running MIUI and themed up crazy as hell. So after waiting to get with a rep... he tells her what he needs done and hands her the phone. She says... "what's this?" and turns it around to see the M and Verizon Logo... turns the phone back around and laughs a stupid ass laugh. So I chime in and tell her it's a rooted Droid X running a custom rom. She says "well in that case, there is nothing I can do, we can't activate this phone." My buddy looks at me like is she for real? So I said "sure you can!" She argues with me and says that they can't activate modded phones. I said "well if Verizon isn't capable of activating a "modded" phone how is it that I had been using it all this time?" She says "we can't help you guys." So my buddy got pissed and said "well if you can't activate this phone, you surely can give me a free phone upgrade." Shes like we CAN do that... the whole time I'm thinking this is exactly what they want. So then she gets all SUPER nice and gets him a brand new Droid RAZR for 50 bucks... in the process of her activating his new phone I said "damn it must be easy to get a job with Verizon seeing as how you don't actually have to have any knowledge of devices... good selling skills is all that matters." She looks me dead in the eyes with this SUPER pissed look and says... "you couldn't get a job here." I said "I wouldn't want to work for a company that rips people off regularly." She shuts up. After my buddy's new DRazr was activated she asks me if I need a new phone too. I pulled my GNex out of my pocket and said "nah I got the best phone you currently offer." She says... and this is no lie.. "the Galaxy Nexus is not the best phone we offer." Then she proceeds to say "I don't like that phone." I was like ooook... I'm thinking.... what f#cking planet are you from?! I realized it wasn't directed at the phone... she was trying to hurt my pride... but all she really did was make herself look like an uninformed rtard.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just don't go to big red unless I really need to go these days.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> lol then I'll root it and fix it myself cuz clearly your not competent enough to do so... cuz rooting is definitely what's blocking the contact switching lol :rollseyes:


Haha I think it has something to do with the machine they used. You'd think he would have asked, 'do you want me to switch the contacts over, since they're more than likely already backed up through Google?'


----------



## MindArchr (Jun 16, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Since it's fun carrier experience sharing time, I'll tell a funny story...
> 
> A good friend of mine dropped his fascinate and needless to say screen shattered. He continued to use it for a couple of weeks and kept complaining that it was cutting up his thumb... he asked me if I could repair it. I said sure but I had just upgraded from a Droid X to the GNex... it was when the GNex was first released on VZW. So I told him he could have my old DX for free until he figured out what he was going to do... he was weighing out an early upgrade versus buying a replacement digitizer. So I brought it and after work we went to VZW to activate it on his line. It was rooted and was running MIUI and themed up crazy as hell. So after waiting to get with a rep... he tells her what he needs done and hands her the phone. She says... "what's this?" and turns it around to see the M and Verizon Logo... turns the phone back around and laughs a stupid ass laugh. So I chime in and tell her it's a rooted Droid X running a custom rom. She says "well in that case, there is nothing I can do, we can't activate this phone." My buddy looks at me like is she for real? So I said "sure you can!" She argues with me and says that they can't activate modded phones. I said "well if Verizon isn't capable of activating a "modded" phone how is it that I had been using it all this time?" She says "we can't help you guys." So my buddy got pissed and said "well if you can't activate this phone, you surely can give me a free phone upgrade." Shes like we CAN do that... the whole time I'm thinking this is exactly what they want. So then she gets all SUPER nice and gets him a brand new Droid RAZR for 50 bucks... in the process of her activating his new phone I said "damn it must be easy to get a job with Verizon seeing as how you don't actually have to have any knowledge of devices... good selling skills is all that matters." She looks me dead in the eyes with this SUPER pissed look and says... "you couldn't get a job here." I said "I wouldn't want to work for a company that rips people off regularly." She shuts up. After my buddy's new DRazr was activated she asks me if I need a new phone too. I pulled my GNex out of my pocket and said "nah I got the best phone you currently offer." She says... and this is no lie.. "the Galaxy Nexus is not the best phone we offer." Then she proceeds to say "I don't like that phone." I was like ooook... I'm thinking.... what f#cking planet are you from?! I realized it wasn't directed at the phone... she was trying to hurt my pride... but all she really did was make herself look like an uninformed rtard.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I LOVEEEEE how people try to belittle you or look down on you as if you're the dumb one, when in actuality they're just ignorant to the facts of rooting, modding, etc. this story cracked me up


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Idek why they still attempt to 'sync your contacts' from one android smartphone to another.. it's redundant.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

